# house + 4 acres $60,000



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I have no vested interest in this property. Looking for something else and this popped up. It seems to be a lot of bang for the buck, so thought I would share it. 

http://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sal...5,-93.911133,39.118607,-94.393845_rect/10_zm/


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Needs a lot of fixing up on the inside. The outside isn't half bad.


----------

